# Biollante vs. Legion



## Bioness (Jul 7, 2011)

Biollante from Godzilla vs. Legion from Gamera



They fight in Hong Kong, China

Starting Distance is 5 km

They are bloodlusted, who wins?


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jul 7, 2011)

Legion takes this, if I'm remember both of their feat right.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 7, 2011)

Fun Fact my favorite Kaiju are Biollante, Legion, and Mothra in that order

I don't think it's as simple as X takes this or Y rapes, they both have similar abilities and designs.

hold on I think I need to refresh myself on Legion it's been a few years since I've seen the movie


----------



## Pacifista (Jul 7, 2011)

Biollante is much, much, much heavier than Legion. I think Legion is only in the hundreds of tons while Biollante is over 100,000 tons. She's also faster (not counting Legion's flight). Legion has been hurt by missiles. Biollante is much, much stronger than that. Also, she has taken Godzilla's atomic ray (which has an adverse effect on her cells) and kept fighting. Legion's blast isn't that strong at all. Not to mention her vines are strong enough to pierce's Godzilla's hide easily.

Biollante overwhelms and destroys Legion.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jul 7, 2011)

Pacifista said:


> Biollante is much, much, much heavier than Legion. I think Legion is only in the hundreds of tons while Biollante is over 100,000 tons. She's also faster (not counting Legion's flight). Legion has been hurt by missiles. Biollante is much, much stronger than that. Also, she has taken Godzilla's atomic ray (which has an adverse effect on her cells) and kept fighting. Legion's blast isn't that strong at all. Not to mention her vines are strong enough to pierce's Godzilla's hide easily.
> 
> Biollante overwhelms and destroys Legion.



Legions horn-blast not stronger then godzilla breath? BS! It's blast could completely make Gamera's shell useless, and gamera's shell is many of times stronger then diamonds.    

Add on the fact It can make an energy absorbing field, and produce 100 Symbiotic Legion an hour to fight for it.


----------



## Pacifista (Jul 8, 2011)

Gamera's shell can't even protect it from missiles.

Godzilla wades through all modern and futuristic weapons Japan can throw at it just fine.

Gamera's shell isn't even comparable.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 8, 2011)

Okay I just watched the fight scene and Legion can casually destroy multiple city blocks, can summon swarms of tiny legion that feed of Silicon, Legion can also make a flower rocket that can destroy a city...the swarms may be useless or really effective on Biollante. 

While Biollante has regen and spores, Legion has thick armor and a shield that can stop Gamera's blast cold

Biollante's acid spray may get pass the shield and she could turn to spores when getting swarmed, and regenerate from the attack.

Yeah just noticed Legion weighs 660 tons , and all the other Gamera monsters are really light too....WTF they are like the Pokemon of monster movies, LoL Biollante can land on top of Legion and crush her 

Yeah I'll give this to Biollante


----------



## Pacifista (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah, Gamera monsters are incredibly incredibly light. Even the lightest Godzilla monsters are easily several times heavier than they are. Also, Gamera monsters are generally hurt by conventional weapons whereas Godzilla ones go through armies and don't bat an eye. They're much, much tougher and the weight difference is too huge to ignore. A simple swat from pretty much any Godzilla monster would wreck a Gamera kaiju.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 8, 2011)

Pacifista said:


> Yeah, Gamera monsters are incredibly incredibly light. Even the lightest Godzilla monsters are easily several times heavier than they are. Also, Gamera monsters are generally hurt by conventional weapons whereas Godzilla ones go through armies and don't bat an eye. They're much, much tougher and the weight difference is too huge to ignore. A simple swat from pretty much any Godzilla monster would wreck a Gamera kaiju.



Goroaurus Kangaroo kicks Gamera?


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jul 8, 2011)

Pacifista said:


> Gamera's shell can't even protect it from missiles.
> 
> Godzilla wades through all modern and futuristic weapons Japan can throw at it just fine.
> 
> Gamera's shell isn't even comparable.



What are you talking about, Gamera's shell has never been damaged by missiles. He's been stunned by missile fire when in flight, but that's about it.


----------



## Pacifista (Jul 8, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Goroaurus Kangaroo kicks Gamera?


Like a boss.


SunnyMoonstone said:


> What are you talking about, Gamera's shell has never been damaged by missiles. He's been stunned by missile fire when in flight, but that's about it.



Like I said. They couldn't even protect Gamera from missiles. And Irys' arm went right through gamera shell and all.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jul 8, 2011)

Pacifista said:


> Like I said. They couldn't even protect Gamera from missiles.



Like I said. It's never been damaged by them.



> And Irys' arm went right through gamera shell and all.



The most powerful monster of the series that was worshiped as a demon god in it's past...right. Nice downplaying, sir. :33

Tho I will say that rethought over it and I guess I Biollanta has the edge.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 8, 2011)

Just because something is worshiped as a god does not make super powerful.

"Any civilization technically enough ahead of another will appear as gods" the same principle can be applied to power


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jul 8, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Just because something is worshiped as a god does not make super powerful.
> 
> "Any civilization technically enough ahead of another will appear as gods" the same principle can be applied to power



It was worshiped because of it's power thought, and it's a superpowered  mutated Gyaos with seemlier linking abilities as Gamera in the first 2 movies.(In fact what I just said does make it super powerful from being worshiped doesn't it.)

I say it was pretty super powerful. Hell the thing is more or less a evil life draining Gamera.


----------



## Pacifista (Jul 8, 2011)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> Like I said. It's never been damaged by them.



Here's what I said.

"Gamera's shell can't even protect it from missiles."

And what I said holds true. The shell isn't that great. Not for Godzilla standards.



> The most powerful monster of the series that was worshiped as a demon god in it's past...right. Nice downplaying, sir. :33



Just because it's powerful in the Gamera Universe doesn't make it powerful in the Godzilla Universe.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jul 9, 2011)

Pacifista said:


> Here's what I said.
> 
> "Gamera's shell can't even protect it from missiles."
> 
> And what I said holds true. The shell isn't that great. Not for Godzilla standards.


Ever time it got stunned by missiles it wasn't using it shell to protect itself at all. But fair enough, I guess.





> Just because it's powerful in the Gamera Universe doesn't make it powerful in the Godzilla Universe.



No, but what you were saying is that the fact Iris(the strongest enemy of the series who's a evil counterpart to Gamera himself) being able to pierce it somehow made it weak. Which Is like saying Showa Godzilla is weak because he lost a battle with Mechagodzilla, it just not a good argument.

Plus their problem is most don't have good durability compared to most godzilla-verse monsters, but their attack power isn't that different at all to everything that aren't the biggest names.


----------



## Pacifista (Jul 9, 2011)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> No, but what you were saying is that the fact Iris(the strongest enemy of the series who's a evil counterpart to Gamera himself) being able to pierce it somehow made it weak. Which Is like saying Showa Godzilla is weak because he lost a battle with Mechagodzilla, it just not a good argument.



Not necessarily. Gamera's shell was never shown to really give it any sort of extra protection(or at least superior protection) since whatever hit it still affected Gamera himself. And the two beings of MechaG and Irys are very different since they were shown to harm two different beings, one of which has feats that show it to be much stronger, tougher, more powerful and durable than the others. If Gamera can be stunned by missiles, the same missiles that Godzilla monsters can take by whole armies, it really doesn't show well when Gamera and other beings from his verse go against Godzilla kaiju. They're entirely different classes of kaiju.



> Plus their problem is most don't have good durability compared to most godzilla-verse monsters, but their attack power isn't that different at all to everything that aren't the biggest names.



Like I was saying, just because it hurts a Gamera kaiju it doesn't mean it would hurt a Godzilla kaiju since Gamera kaiju can be hurt by significantly lesser means than their older Toho counterparts.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jul 9, 2011)

Pacifista said:


> Not necessarily. Gamera's shell was never shown to really give it any sort of extra protection(or at least superior protection) since whatever hit it still affected Gamera himself. And the two beings of MechaG and Irys are very different since they were shown to harm two different beings, one of which has feats that show it to be much stronger, tougher, more powerful and durable than the others. If Gamera can be stunned by missiles, the same missiles that Godzilla monsters can take by whole armies, it really doesn't show well when Gamera and other beings from his verse go against Godzilla kaiju. They're entirely different classes of kaiju.
> 
> 
> Like I was saying, just because it hurts a Gamera kaiju it doesn't mean it would hurt a Godzilla kaiju since Gamera kaiju can be hurt by significantly lesser means than their older Toho counterparts.



I already said most were glass-canons compared to most godzilla monsters, but their fire power is more or less the same.


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 10, 2011)

I think when there is a matchup between big monsters, there should be a way to calculate their sizes to make it "fair". I would bet if Toho acquired the rights to Legion, they would make its weight a LOT heavier. 
Just look at Cloverfield - it is taller than most of the Toho kaijus you see yet its weight is laughable.


----------



## Pacifista (Jul 10, 2011)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> I already said most were glass-canons compared to most godzilla monsters, but their fire power is more or less the same.



But you're basing that off of that firepower easily destroying said glass cannons.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jul 10, 2011)

Pacifista said:


> But you're basing that off of that firepower easily destroying said glass cannons.



Actually I'm basing it off of what environmental damage.


----------



## Pacifista (Jul 10, 2011)

That's even worse since buildings and such are on average much less durable than the kaiju of the Godzilla and Gamera Universe.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jul 10, 2011)

Pacifista said:


> That's even worse since buildings and such are on average much less durable than the kaiju of the Godzilla and Gamera Universe.



Maybe, but true for earth based series with super-beings ever. Also I re-watched G:GotU and seems Gamera wasn't stunned by the missiles like I thought, but actually has a odd habit of just turning off its jets when shocked by sudden attacks in flight. How unusual. 

And Gamera survived hitting earth head on from orbit.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 10, 2011)

You don't even mention Gamera's greatest feat of tanking a city buster from point blank range.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jul 10, 2011)

Bioness said:


> You don't even mention Gamera's greatest feat of tanking a city buster from point blank range.



...Oh, you mean when the Legion Flower blew-up in his face. He was wounded bad enough that he seemed dead at first, but made a quick full recovery with the help of the human links power.

This whole thread is making me want to watch all three movie right now.


----------



## Pacifista (Jul 11, 2011)

Bioness said:


> You don't even mention Gamera's greatest feat of tanking a city buster from point blank range.



Didn't he die?



SunnyMoonstone said:


> ...Oh, you mean when the Legion Flower blew-up in his face. He was wounded bad enough that he seemed dead at first, but made a quick full recovery with the help of the human links power.



I thought he was pretty much killed but it was indeed the power from the humans with their fire as well as him severing the connection to humanity that gave him new life.


> This whole thread is making me want to watch all three movie right now.



You should. It's a really good series. Kaneko Shusuke did an excellent job.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 11, 2011)

No he didn't die he went into a coma like state


----------



## Pacifista (Jul 11, 2011)

Ah. Well at any rate, I wouldn't call that tanking since he nearly died.


----------

